# You ever get the "ANABOLIC SWEATS"?



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 31, 2015)

Happen to me today again after working chest and triceps really hard and getting a crazy pump, I started sweating at the gym and continue to sweat profusely nonstop for my 8 hour work shift, I call it the anabolic sweats and it's simply when you start sweating and never stop I was wondering if anyone else ever experienced is this?


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes,  especially with tren's. I also notice when I really boost my Metabolic rate from various workouts.  I ride a road bike.  If I do 20+ miles I sweat all day.  One thing I have almost never done was 2 days  ago I actually sat in the wet sauna then the dry for a total of 20-25 minutes.  All day I was red and sweating like  I was on some heavy gear.  I did not know a sauna raises metabolic rate I will add more time in for it and it feels great the rest of the day.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep, tren does it to me big time.  I have to wear a tshirt under my gym shirt or it draws attention.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 31, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Yep, tren does it to me big time.  I have to wear a tshirt under my gym shirt or it draws attention.


Don't forget to hydrate, I had a fucking mean headache afterwards


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 31, 2015)

Asprin helps thin the blood  out too.  325mg.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 31, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> Asprin helps thin the blood  out too.  325mg.


Forgive my ignorance but does thinning the blood out help one cool down?


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it does IF you are high on counts from aas and blood is sluggish.
Trens and other highly androgenic compounds are most likely for high body temps.T-3 and clen same desired effect... Thx.. T..


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder if ibuprofen thins blood like asprin, since it is in the same family as regular asprin...


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 31, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I wonder if ibuprofen thins blood like asprin, since it is in the same family as regular asprin...



aspirin is the only anti coagulant....everything else is a NSAID


----------



## MattG (Mar 31, 2015)

I get bad night sweats from aas. I have to keep the theromstat mid 60's and only use a thin sheet to cover up with...otherwise i wake up in the middle of the night soaked in sweat.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> aspirin is the only anti coagulant....everything else is a NSAID


Gotcha.  Thanks for clearing it up..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2015)

MattG said:


> I get bad night sweats from aas. I have to keep the theromstat mid 60's and only use a thin sheet to cover up with...otherwise i wake up in the middle of the night soaked in sweat.


Me too 67'


----------

